# Will you get the shingles vaccine?



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

It’s highly recommended that those over 60 get it.
Will you be getting it and if not, why not?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2019)

Had the shingles then got the shots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2019)

My husband talked me into getting one in 2015, at this point I don't plan to get another.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Had the shingles then got the shots.



I suppose I shouldn’t say the obviousnthego:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband talked me into getting one in 2015, at this point I don't plan to get another.


Can I ask why?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2019)

He had to talk me into it because I don't care to get all the vaccines they push at the doctors office, if I feel I need another one in the future I'll consider it, but for now one is enough.  I haven't gotten flu vaccines for many, many years and last time I had the flu was when I was letting them give me the shots.  Everyone has the choice of what they put or inject into their bodies, and I respect their personal decisions even if they differ from mine.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you Seabreeze. I’ve never gotten the flu vaccine and probably won’t get the shingles one either. 
My husband who is only 53 just came back from the medical clinic and they recommended it for him. It’s a once in a lifetime vaccine so perhaps yours was also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2019)

Not sure about that lifetime thing, hopefully the one I got is.  We did have an elderly neighbor many years ago who said he had shingles and they were terribly painful, hubby reminded me of him when I wasn't wanting the shot.  There are several threads here about shingles, and I know some members have suffered with them.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2019)

My older sister had shingles, and went through a lot of pain. A friend in NYC also had them, and they've not completely cleared up, though she's had them for close to a year now.

A couple of years ago, I had the shingles vaccine, which was a one-time shot .. however,
the new shot is in 2 doses, 6 months apart. It is supposedly more effective. I'm going to ask
my doctor about it.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes I’ve known some people who had them and they were extremely painful so I will actually consider it. I’ll research the information and decide then. If it’s lifetime protection then I might just go for it.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Pinky said:


> My older sister had shingles, and went through a lot of pain. A friend in NYC also had them, and they've not completely cleared up, though she's had them for close to a year now.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I had the shingles vaccine, which was a one-time shot .. however,
> the new shot is in 2 doses, 6 months apart. It is supposedly more effective. I'm going to ask
> my doctor about it.


That’s interesting. It seems there are different varieties of vaccines.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I suppose I shouldn’t say the obviousnthego:



I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I hear you loud and clear.


Was your vaccine for a lifetime?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2019)

I had it offered free. I turned it down. Reason? I'm allergic to a lot of stuff. The odds of getting it are 50-50.

Im chicken.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2019)

I believe in the US, the recommendation is to have the shot after age 60 if you have had chicken pox.   I didn't think I had chicken pox as a kid, but a little over a year ago I did have shingles.   It is rare to have more than one shingles outbreak so I don't believe I'll have the vaccine.   Shingles is extremely unpleasant and nerve damage can last for years.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 14, 2019)

I have had chicken pox as a child and as I am now over 75, I consider the vaccine a sensible precaution as I have no desire to suffer from shingles ever. Hubby had it at least 15 years ago and it drove him mad. I asked for the vaccine.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2019)

I think there is a new out that they recommend you get,even if you've had the old one.

I don't plan to get it, I'm not into the vaccines, Something I may regret.

But hey... I got 3 months till I'm 60...lot could happen between now and then.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

I just turned 59 and I’m on the fence about it. I probably won’t get it and hope for the best but I do agree that people who have had it claim it is terribly painful.


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 15, 2019)

A friend of mine had Shingles and was in terrible pain. When this happened to her, and because I had had chicken pox when I was a child, I decided to get the Shingles shot and did. Now I just hope it works.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 16, 2019)

I will NOT get the shingles vaccine.  I get no vaccines.  Probably had 2 flu shots in my 40's and I'm 81 this year.  I had chicken pox as kid so "they" say I should get the vaccine....but I won't.

Most I've heard is that major stress is the trigger and I keep in a very low stress body.  I take B vitamins and off and on take L Lysine.  

A friend came down with shingles in her later 60's when she decided to get a puppy and ended up with shingles from all the stress of training and house breaking that puppy.   Not this gal.  I know what can bring on stress and I don't go there.    Plus meditation keep me more de stressed.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I will NOT get the shingles vaccine.  I get no vaccines.  Probably had 2 flu shots in my 40's and I'm 81 this year.  I had chicken pox as kid so "they" say I should get the vaccine....but I won't.
> 
> Most I've heard is that major stress is the trigger and I keep in a very low stress body.  I take B vitamins and off and on take L Lysine.
> 
> A friend came down with shingles in her later 60's when she decided to get a puppy and ended up with shingles from all the stress of training and house breaking that puppy.   Not this gal.  I know what can bring on stress and I don't go there.    Plus meditation keep me more de stressed.



Shingles from stress of training a puppy?
Come ON. That's reeeally reaching.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

I had shingles last year
More aggravating than painful
Sitting up to get any sleep was the most aggravating
The occasional shooting pain made me look like a Tourette’s victim 
Folks shied away from me in grocery stores 
Or maybe it was the sloughing facial skin

Anyway, my doc sez I don’t need the vaccine because I had shingles
I know that’s moot, but I’m goin’ with it 


....and, to be safe, I'm not training any puppies


----------



## terry123 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I posted in the other thread that  I got the shingles vaccine.  I had a bad case of chicken pox as a child with eyes swollen shut. My pcp and my daughter pharmacist said I needed it so I got it and got the 2nd dose after that.  The only side effect was a sore arm for a couple of days afterwards.  I was covered with the chicken pox as a child and remember it well.  My sister had exactly 3 little pox after she got it from me.  Because of that she has opted not to do the shingles vaccine.  I understand her thinking as she is having other health issues and this is the least of her worries right now!


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 16, 2019)

No it's not, she was about 66 and getting up all hours of the night with a crying puppy.  It would be compared to having a baby at 66 and up all hours with it crying.


I don't recall ever shingles in my parent's generation.  Today, there is so much fear thrown at by big pharma daddy warbucks $$$$..

Do you folks recall shingles in your parents' lives and their siblings?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> No it's not, she was about 66 and getting up all hours of the night with a crying puppy.  It would be compared to having a baby at 66 and up all hours with it crying.
> 
> 
> I don't recall ever shingles in my parent's generation.  Today, there is so much fear thrown at by big pharma daddy warbucks $$$$..
> ...



Who forced her to get a puppy?
How about getting up at all hours with a kitten, parrot, or getting up at all hours of the night peeing or getting a drink of water? Does that cause shingles?

Alert the media! Stop the presses!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 17, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> No it's not, she was about 66 and getting up all hours of the night with a crying puppy.  It would be compared to having a baby at 66 and up all hours with it crying.
> 
> 
> I don't recall ever shingles in my parent's generation.  Today, there is so much fear thrown at by big pharma daddy warbucks $$$$..
> ...



Yes, my dad had shingles.

I got my first shingles shot a few years ago after seeing the pain that someone I knew was going through.  His was a very painful case...some are milder but I didn’t want to risk getting even the milder one...still painful.

I do need to get the new one though and I’ll probably do it this month.

I don’t seem to have any side effects from vaccines so not concerned.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2019)

I think I will now.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I think I will now.


I’m reconsidering also


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2019)

I've had the single dose shingles vaccine with no side effects.

I grew up in the world of modern miracle vaccines and I have no problem with them.








*“An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.”― Benjamin Franklin*


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 17, 2019)

I remember my mother having them and that was over 80 years ago!


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Who forced her to get a puppy?
> How about getting up at all hours with a kitten, parrot, or getting up at all hours of the night peeing or getting a drink of water? Does that cause shingles?
> 
> Alert the media! Stop the presses!



Oh so we need some sarcasism....she retired and wanted a dog in her life, so got the puppy and YES it was  up many hours of the night and caused stress she had never had before...OK??????,


Oh, and I just had an email in my mail this morning on the value of Lysine for many types of viruses included shingles.....that's my answer. not the shots in the dark.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2019)

Ditto, Aunt Bea.  I had the single shot about 5 years ago and will inquire about this one when I see my primary doc in a couple of weeks.  

A friend is s-l-o-w-l-y recovering from shingles IN HIS BRAIN!  No kidding.  It took several weeks for the docs to even diagnose him.  His symptoms included severe mental confusion, seizures, dizziness, inability to maintain his balance and more.  This guy - early 60s - was as hale, hearty, active, robust and healthy as any of us could hope to be, and I'm here to tell you that this illness laid him flat.  He was hospitalized for over a month and spent another month in rehab for physical therapy.  Three months out of his life dealing with severe symptoms.  He had to learn to walk all over again at least partly because his muscles wasted considerably during that time.  He's upgraded from a walker to a cane, but can still barely get to the end of his driveway without taking a rest.    

Even worse, he still has large gaps in his memory that we all hope will fill in with time.  The docs can't tell him for sure how that will play out.    

I'd never before heard of shingles affecting the brain, but medical reference sites confirm my friend's diagnosis.  Coping with pain is one thing, but what my friend went through is beyond the pale.  I have zero confidence that I will win the health lottery every single day.  Vaccinations have saved a lot of lives.  I don't believe everything modern medicine and big pharma says to me, however, I'm also unwilling to throw out the baby with the bath water.            



Aunt Bea said:


> I've had the single dose shingles vaccine with no side effects.
> 
> I grew up in the world of modern miracle vaccines and I have no problem with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue777 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm an "anti vaccination" type of person anyway and since I've already had shingles twice, I'm not going to get the vaccine.    I've already got the herpes virus in my system - once you get it iit stays forever, usually dormant (hopefully) but can rear it's ugly head with flare-ups due to, yes, stress and anxiety.    I have herpetic neuralgia and when I'm anxious, stressed, exhausted or ill, I can feel those particular nerve endings firing and threatening to flare.   I don't know if stress can CAUSE shingles, but if you've already got the virus in your system (herpes, chicken pox, shingles, etc.) it can certainly cause it to flare.    

Just my two cents from personal experience - your mileage may vary.
Sue


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

If anyone has an interest in prevention besides the "shot" in the dark.

http://blog.medicalmedium.com/blog/healing-benefits-of-l-lysine


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2019)

How fortunate that the same site that recommends (without citation of any studies) this supplement also happens to sell it.  What're the odds?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Ditto, Aunt Bea.  I had the single shot about 5 years ago and will inquire about this one when I see my primary doc in a couple of weeks.
> 
> A friend is s-l-o-w-l-y recovering from shingles IN HIS BRAIN!  No kidding.  It took several weeks for the docs to even diagnose him.  His symptoms included severe mental confusion, seizures, dizziness, inability to maintain his balance and more.  This guy - early 60s - was as hale, hearty, active, robust and healthy as any of us could hope to be, and I'm here to tell you that this illness laid him flat.  He was hospitalized for over a month and spent another month in rehab for physical therapy.  Three months out of his life dealing with severe symptoms.  He had to learn to walk all over again at least partly because his muscles wasted considerably during that time.  He's upgraded from a walker to a cane, but can still barely get to the end of his driveway without taking a rest.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes ! Shingles in the brain. Hasn’t even thought of that possibility but who does. 
Wow! That’ is really sad. I wish him the best. Shocking news


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

StarSong said:


> How fortunate that the same site that recommends (without citation of any studies) this supplement also happens to sell it.  What're the odds?


:lol:


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

StarSong said:


> How fortunate that the same site that recommends (without citation of any studies) this supplement also happens to sell it.  What're the odds?



Who cares if they sell it, Lysine has been known to reduce the virus loads for many years.  Too bad many just are NOT  up on all t his good info.

Also, get some good Vit B''s in your body to reduce stress factors....it works Really!!!!!!


----------



## DaveA (Feb 17, 2019)

Anyone here opt out of  polio vaccines for their kids when it became available?   Same thinking?  Same thought process (by some)  Maybe the kids won't contract it anyway and maybe if they do, it won't be too bad.  

In the real world, unless the Bible is the answer to all of your problems, you head for a medical person for you and your loved ones and save the "Big Pharma" arguments or political circles.  

When one of our kids or grandkids had a serious medical emergency, we headed for nearest and best help we could find, and when we were advised, we followed it. When I thought my child might be coming down with a life threatening illness (or for that matter, one that would cause them extreme pain) that didn't seem like the time to be discussing whether the doc or hospital was "on the take" from the Pharma companies.

There's questionable people in medical circles, the same as in most professions but when the health of you or a loved one is at stake, that's not the time IMHO to sit around and bullsh-t about the ethics of your doc or medical facility.

Dion't want a shot?  Good - -don't take it, but spare your kids form the same risk.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2019)

A friend's mother had shingles way back in the 60's. I recall she suffered for years. I don't think there was any sort of vaccination back then. My friend in her mid 80's is still dealing with great discomfort, and she is strongly recommending I get the 2-phase shot. My sister lives a stress-free life, and has had shingles. I'm not convinced stress is the only trigger.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

It's a virus.  Lysine works there and B vits help a lot.

I've talked so much about Grape Seed Ex and how it's done so much for my good  health and it contains anti viral properities.  I'm 81 soon and my nutritional supplements I believe keep me strong and keep my immune system healthy.

Get the shot,  pharma needs all the customers they can get.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've had the single dose shingles vaccine with no side effects.
> 
> *I grew up in the world of modern miracle vaccines and I have no problem with them.*
> 
> ...



Ditto.   My aunt had childhood polio and I'm glad to have had that vaccine available to me.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 17, 2019)

> Keesha wrote: Holy smokes ! Shingles in the brain. Hasn’t even thought of that possibility but who does.
> Wow! That’ is really sad. I wish him the best. Shocking news


The dormant herpes virus lurks in brain and spinal fluid and when it flares it travels out along the nerves. 
It can affect the optic nerve and damage vision. Pain is not the only thing to worry about.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> The dormant herpes virus lurks in brain and spinal fluid and when it flares it travels out along the nerves.
> It can affect the optic nerve and damage vision. Pain is not the only thing to worry about.



My friend has macular degeneration and glaucoma. Shingles affected her eye, among other
parts of her body.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

That dormancy thing scares me and I don’t know enough about shingles or the vaccine to play doctor. 
Im not a fan of needless vaccines but some I believe to be life saving and necessary. This sounds like one if them. 
Thanks for all this important info . It’s very helpful


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

Pinky said:


> My friend has macular degeneration and glaucoma. Shingles affected her eye, among other
> parts of her body.


My husband has that and he only has one eye. In the other eye he has blood vessel hemorrhaging so I’m going to suggest he gets his lifetime shingles shot. It’s all free here. His optimistrist has got him visiting every 4 months instead of every 2 years. He said it’s usually from lukemia or diabetes. Not something he wants to hear so now he’s getting lots of blood tests done.
Scary stuff.


----------



## Sue777 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm not 100% anti-pharma by any means... I'm on some daily meds that keep me functional.    And I made sure my children always received all their vaccinations, and just this past year, since I was going to be visiting my newborn grandchild, I DID get the flu shot because my daughter asked me to.      

I don't know enough about the pros and cons of the different vaccinations so I did not gamble with my kids' health - I followed all doctor's orders.   But when it comes to MY health, as a senior adult, I have some hesitations about some of the things they want me to take and I try to do research and intelligently debate with them before agreeing to take anything.   For example, I have a slight degree of osteoporosis now and immediately the doctor insisted I get on medication for it.   I did my research and said "No".    I am doing many other things to improve or at least lessen my bone loss, but I'm not jumping on the osteo drug train just yet.    Will I get a flu shot next year?    Probably not.   Will I ever get the shingles vaccine?    If my doc can give me a good reason to, I might, but since I've had it twice and both cases were mild, I seem to have built up a decent immunity already.   I still LISTEN to the doctors and big-pharma and then decide what I want to risk and what I don't.    There's gray area, just like with most everything.
Sue


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Pinky said:


> My friend has macular degeneration and glaucoma. Shingles affected her eye, among other
> parts of her body.



I don't have either of those eye diseases nor cataracts BUT I'm a firm believer in eye nutritional supplemnets and I know MOST of you folks are not.  So they do pay off in my life...as I approach 81.

And we're not talking about polio but it's amazing how other issues creep into these vaccine posts.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Sue777 said:


> I'm not 100% anti-pharma by any means... I'm on some daily meds that keep me functional.    And I made sure my children always received all their vaccinations, and just this past year, since I was going to be visiting my newborn grandchild, I DID get the flu shot because my daughter asked me to.
> 
> I don't know enough about the pros and cons of the different vaccinations so I did not gamble with my kids' health - I followed all doctor's orders.   But when it comes to MY health, as a senior adult, I have some hesitations about some of the things they want me to take and I try to do research and intelligently debate with them before agreeing to take anything.   For example, I have a slight degree of osteoporosis now and immediately the doctor insisted I get on medication for it.   I did my research and said "No".    I am doing many other things to improve or at least lessen my bone loss, but I'm not jumping on the osteo drug train just yet.    Will I get a flu shot next year?    Probably not.   Will I ever get the shingles vaccine?    If my doc can give me a good reason to, I might, but since I've had it twice and both cases were mild, I seem to have built up a decent immunity already.   I still LISTEN to the doctors and big-pharma and then decide what I want to risk and what I don't.    There's gray area, just like with most everything.
> Sue



My daughter was pushed by baby MD when her children were born and these little little ones got bombarded with TOO many vaccines....the system made new rules in recent decades.

She said the other day she wished she had stood stronger and not done so many vaccines...the oldest who is 22 has had a lot of health issues.  She now only works with supplements and homeopathics and they all try to stay  out of the allopathic MD offices....

My only type MD has been an integrative MD for about 2 decades now.  

In my life drugs are not the answers.   If to save a life etc....yes I'll go there.

Those vaccines, we just don't know what they are doing to our immune systems and bodies totally.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I don't have either of those eye diseases nor cataracts BUT I'm a firm believer in eye nutritional supplemnets and I know MOST of you folks are not.  So they do pay off in my life...as I approach 81.
> 
> And we're not talking about polio but it's amazing how other issues creep into these vaccine posts.



Not amazing at all, and nobody is creeping. With no medical qualifications whatsoever you often make blanket negative proclamations about vaccines and other medical issues. Respondents are simply addressing your personal experience and presenting facts to counter your opinions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)

Sue777 said:


> But when it comes to MY health, as a senior adult, I have some hesitations about some of the things they want me to take and I try to do research and intelligently debate with them before agreeing to take anything.   For example, I have a slight degree of osteoporosis now and immediately the doctor insisted I get on medication for it.   I did my research and said "No".    I am doing many other things to improve or at least lessen my bone loss, but I'm not jumping on the osteo drug train just yet.
> 
> Will I get a flu shot next year?    Probably not.   Will I ever get the shingles vaccine?    If my doc can give me a good reason to, I might, but since I've had it twice and both cases were mild, I seem to have built up a decent immunity already.   I still LISTEN to the doctors and big-pharma and then decide what I want to risk and what I don't.    There's gray area, just like with most everything.
> Sue



Years ago after a bone scan, they told me I had Osteopenia, they didn't want to prescribe meds to me, as it wasn't considered Osteoporosis yet.  But the first thing they did was tell me to take large amount of a calcium supplement.  After knowing what calcium can do if it builds up in your arteries, like cause major strokes, I decided on my own not to follow their advice.

Instead I began to take things like vitamin K2, magnesium, D3, bone broth, etc. and do some weight bearing exercises, which include just basic walking.  I haven't had another x-ray since then, because I'm also not into getting excessive radiation from xrays, but I feel in my mid-60s that my bones are pretty strong.

You're smart Sue to listen to what they have to say and then make up your own mind on what you want to do with your body.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

Thats what I do; seek medical attention, listen to the diagnosis and / or recommendations and make a decision from there. I’ve often gone against doctors recommendations and have no regrets in doing so.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Not amazing at all, and nobody is creeping. With no medical qualifications whatsoever you often make blanket negative proclamations about vaccines and other medical issues. Respondents are simply addressing your personal experience and presenting facts to counter your opinions.



Well, we can expect that from a group of western medicine folks.  I'm on another group and we have our share of more holistic healers and then the gang of pharma folks who attack attack attack.  It's like they don't want others to have good health and can't believe their truths.   It's universal in the U.S. pretty much.   There are a good portion of holistic people but a major pharma crowd....pharma does a great job of brainwashing fear into people.   More fear, more drugs.

I got rid of cable over a year ago but recall many hours to fear mongering tv ads about this drug for fibro pain, this drug for that pain and it went on and on, don't miss that.    There are many avenues for fibro pain issues and fibro in general.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

S.B. I did a bone density test about 20 yrs ago and I was about 60, as I'm going to be 81 and was told about the osteopenia and did nothing but also did not bump up calcium like many doctors push but more mag, K2, D3 and exercise as best I can.  So far so good...I've fallen with this knee issue, another story, and broke nothing, knock wood....so I believe my bones are strong.  I ended up with an infection in my knee from an injection and fell at home as a staph infection was brewing, it was a mess and I believe I figured it all out and  how long it took the MD's to find the infection....not enough for  a lawsuit, but the copays are not being paid.  Docs were negligent.  And this was a team of hospital docs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Thats what I do; seek medical attention, listen to the diagnosis and / or recommendations and make a decision from there. I’ve often gone against doctors recommendations and have no regrets in doing so.



That's the best way to handle it Keesha, keep an open mind and listen, then follow what you think is best for you personally.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 17, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Not amazing at all, and nobody is creeping. With no medical qualifications whatsoever you often make blanket negative proclamations about vaccines and other medical issues. Respondents are simply addressing your personal experience and presenting facts to counter your opinions.



Thinking about this issue on how one attends to their health issues.  My mother who passed at 91 loved it when her Prevention subscription came each month, she was way ahead of many in her thinking on "healing herself" ... she didn't love running to the doctor for every issue and I got a lot of that from her.  Then I went thru some drug side effects back in the 80's and everything was falling into it's place on  how I wanted to do my healing.  

I've  been on enough health groups and they were all holistic in nature so there's that too.   Plus I don't love to support too much of big greedy pharma ,,, they are so much about their stockholders.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2019)

It's not so much about vaccines but I do understand those who want to be more selective in what they get. Literally how many needle sticks can a person tolerate. If they invent a thousand vaccines do we get a thousand shots? If one followed all the recommendations the medical industry threw at us we'd be broke 'professional' patients.

Rather than work on all these diseases or conditions one by one perhaps some resources should be spent on boosting the immune system in general. The human body fights off  stuff every day. The immune system or mechanisms should get as much attention as individual diseases.

If one wants to get the vaccine I don't care.  I'm not going to ask why or say many think they're dangerous. I don't even inquire about their health/care detail unsolicited. Yet I get frequently get asked did you get the flu or this vaccine. Why not?!, How come?!


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> It's not so much about vaccines but I do understand those who want to be more selective in what they get. Literally how many needle sticks can a person tolerate. If they invent a thousand vaccines do we get a thousand shots? If one followed all the recommendations the medical industry threw at us we'd be broke 'professional' patients.
> 
> Rather than work on all these diseases or conditions one by one perhaps some resources should be spent on boosting the immune system in general. The human body fights off  stuff every day. The immune system or mechanisms should get as much attention as individual diseases.
> 
> If one wants to get the vaccine I don't care.  I'm not going to ask why or say many think they're dangerous. I don't even inquire about their health/care detail unsolicited. Yet I get frequently get asked did you get the flu or this vaccine. Why not?!, How come?!



It all boils down to get one's immune system in tip top shape.  I've been working with antioxidants just for this reason and more for going on 24 yrs...  Getting a vaccine does not even enter my mind, but prevention more naturally does...


----------



## Sue777 (Feb 18, 2019)

Perhaps this is yet another area of life where "Moderation is key" .    I've always tried to manage my life through a combination of medical doctors/nutritionists/therapists/holistic healers, etc.    I find the ones that I think are credible and that I get along with, I listen to them all, then I come up with a plan for my care pretty much using a combination of the input.    

When medical doctors failed my 2 year old son with his issues, I found a nutritionist who gave me my son back.  But nutrition and supplements can't "fix" everything so thank God for pharmaceuticals.    Back to my "moderation" comment:   6 months ago I started seeing a nutritionist who practiced NRT (Nutritional Response Therapy), and even though it often seemed "quacky", I promised myself that I would give it a full 3 months of compliance, which consisted of seeing him once a week and adding more and more supplements to the mix as the weeks went on.  At the end of the 3 months I was swallowing over 30 tablets a day.   All natural, yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean you should be taking them together, taking them in excess, taking them with my daily meds, etc.    Regardless of whether I felt better or worse, I complied for the full 3 months because he kept stressing that feeling worse before feeling better was a part of the body's healing process.    

Anyway, after giving it the full 3 months, I decided it was hurting me more than helping me and weaned myself off the supplements.    He, of course, said that I was going to set myself back and should give it another 6 months but I declined.   Supplements in excess can cause harm and be dangerous.    

Anyway, sorry for rambling, but basically I think there are times when we need nutritional/holistic care and times when we need our doctors and pharmacists.   All in MODERATION.
Sue


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2019)

One of the natural tendencies of humans' relatively short lifespans is that  our consciousness is often limited to a small  window.  Out of sight, out of mind.  Experiences that were once common  but became rare tend to recede from our consciousness, almost as if they'd never occurred at all.  Case in point - how much focus do most Americans have on HIV/AIDS these days?        

Most on this forum can surely recall when healthy children were felled  by polio.  In the late 50s I went to school with children whose  atrophied legs were buttressed by braces.  Their losses to that  terrible virus weren't due to failures by their parents, had nothing to  do with how healthy the kids were before the virus struck, and polio was unaffected by whether its victim's  immune system had been beefed up by vitamins.  Getting polio was the luck of the draw  - a parent's worst nightmare.  

Up through the late 60s and beyond, babies were born with birth defects when their mothers contracted German  Measles during pregnancy.  Remember that?  (When applying for a marriage license 1980, California  required a blood test to advise whether I had antibodies  in my system for Rubella.  If I didn't - meaning I hadn't had the German  Measles - that was the time to get inoculated.)  

In the US, vaccines  have all but eliminated German Measles, Polio, and other diseases along  with the heartache they brought many families.  If a vaccine can prevent me from dealing with shingles, pneumonia, the flu, or other painful or life-threatening diseases, I'll gladly roll up my sleeve.  

My elementary school BFF lost a 22 month old healthy younger sister to whooping  cough. These illnesses were very real and very deadly before vaccinations were created.  Our parents flocked to the doctor for these shots in hopes of protecting their children - they'd seen what they were up against.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2019)

I agree, StarSong. A knowledge of history is a very valuable thing to have. I remember all of the examples you have mentioned.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 18, 2019)

Did we need a history lesson due to the shingles vaccine?   I had my childhood shots which I had to have to go into first grade...and I've gotten thru life with not all the shots that CDC recommends for their population.   And I guess I had the polio vaccine way back.   Had the chicken pox, measles and one side mumps.   That was it.  Maybe I do come from healthy strong stock too. 

I had a tetnus shot when  rusty nail entered my foot.  ouch and bad.

Oh and I believe due to shots from the govt when Aids first hit the population, I believe those shots killed my gay cousin.  Much of  the gay population was being vaccinated.   That was early 80's.   That's the time when I found a book by a Canadian MD:  The Medical Mafia.   That book opened my eyes and mind.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Well, we can expect that from a group of western medicine folks.  I'm on another group and we have our share of more holistic healers and then the gang of pharma folks who attack attack attack.  It's like they don't want others to have good health and can't believe their truths.   It's universal in the U.S. pretty much.



Most folks in our generation were raised seeing regular MDs and getting recommended vaccinations.  There are a lot of people I know who may take a couple of vitamins, but generally follow all the advice of their doctors.  

Some of them are healthy, some not so much due to various reasons including lifestyle, genes, and personal care, including mental aspects like stress.  I can say the same for friends who are open to alternative options. 

Although I decided myself years ago to use more supplements for health, I had no expectation that family and friends would do as I was doing.  Some people do both, and some can't afford to buy expensive supplements.

IMO,  neither the pharma community or the alternative, should be "attacking" each other on the personal choices they make for their own bodies and health.  It would benefit us all just to share our practices and experiences,  then let others decide what works best for them.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Did we need a history lesson due to the shingles vaccine?



Yes, apparently _some _people do.  :whome:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2019)

I apologize if my comments were heavy handed.  To be clear, I'm not a champion of big pharma, vitamin and supplement pushers, fitness centers, and others whose advertising mantras about health serve as cloaks for their true primary motivation - separating people from their money.  Independent scientific and consumer-based research and the caveats of "Let the buyer beware" and "Follow the money" are at least as applicable when it comes to making decisions about food, exercise, vitamins, supplements, vaccinations, and other health choices as when deciding on a new refrigerator.    

I have been blessed with a healthy body and eat a plant based diet (though I get lots of blowback on that about "needing" to eat meat).  Like others here, I've opted against meds for osteopenia, and decline certain "standard" medical tests when there's no family history or personal symptoms indicating I'm at risk.  This is often to the irritation and consternation of the experts who are trying to convince me otherwise.

When weighing the risks/benefits offered by most vaccinations, I research the heck out of them and usually decide in favor of the vaccine.  Despite my best efforts to maintain my health I am aware that viruses can sneak their way in.  To quote Dirty Harry, when a virus says to me, "You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?'  Well, do ya, Punk?"  My answer often comes up as a "No, I actually don't feel lucky - or at least not lucky enough to see what's left in the chamber of that virus's version of Harry's 357 Magnum.   

Others obviously will decide differently for themselves based on how they assess their luck/risk/benefits/likelihood of exposure.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

No need to apologize for your post, SS! It was a good one.

SB, I agree!


----------



## JimW (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm dealing with a bout of the shingles right now. I got the tingly numb feeling on the left side of my neck, head and face last Wed at work and noticed a small rash on the base of my neck Wed night before going to bed. I originally thought it was just a side affect of my stopping my arthritis meds in order to help my calf muscle heal, but when I woke Thursday morning I had the full blown shingles rash all over the left side of my neck, head, cheek and onto my left ear. Luckily it didn't spread to the front of my face. The pain was pretty bad especially when the nerves fired up to full tilt and it felt like someone was holding a match to the side of my neck. Thursday thru Sunday were the worst, but it got better yesterday and appears to be retreating now. 

The ironic thing about my getting shingles right after stopping my arthritis meds is that I was going to get the shingles vaccine in a couple weeks. My R/A Dr told me I'd need to stop my R/A meds for at least two weeks before getting the shingles vaccine. Guess I don't need that vaccine any more. It's always somethin!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2019)

So sorry you are dealing with this Jim. Your foot hasn’t yet fully healed yet either. That’s rough. 
I hope it clears up quickly for you.


----------



## JimW (Feb 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So sorry you are dealing with this Jim. Your foot hasn’t yet fully healed yet either. That’s rough.
> I hope it clears up quickly for you.



Thanks Keesha! The foot itself is doing great, it's this damn calf muscle that doesn't want to heal. I've torn it 4 times now in 4 months just walking around. I go for an MRI on it tomorrow to make sure there isn't anything weird going on. In the meantime I made the decision to stop my R/A meds for a while to see if that helps the healing process. It's feeling better now, but time will tell.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 19, 2019)

Good comments from many of us and all valid.  BUT remember too, pharma does pretty damn well with the bottom line --- profits.  The prices of their new drugs when they come out...ouch....but sure we have insurance, so it's OK, right?   No...

Why shouldn't other types of protocols be OK as I see many here won't even go to alternatives.

I truly believe my nutritional supplements have kept me from shingles and the vaccine for sure.  

Peace out everyone and do what you do.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So sorry you are dealing with this Jim. Your foot hasn’t yet fully healed yet either. That’s rough.
> I hope it clears up quickly for you.


Same here, Jim.  Hope all gets better, soon!


----------



## norman (Feb 19, 2019)

After I came down with shingles, I went to the doctor and he told me he would give me a shot, but I probably would never have them again.  So *NO* shot for me and that was a few years ago.  Oh yes they are painfully no fun.:bowknot:


----------



## JimW (Feb 20, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Same here, Jim.  Hope all gets better, soon!



Thank You Terry!


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2019)

No Shingles vaccine for me.  I had Shingles 37 years ago.  It never came back.

BUT, if the shingles vaccine is such a good idea, why are there TV ads that say _"If you got the shingles vaccine & later developed shingles, call the Law Firm of_______."  Then, it goes on to say, "They failed to warn people of the risk of getting Shingles from the vaccine...."

_Yeah, I know we're hearing that same ad over & over for many drugs, procedures & vaccines.  These cases are usually settled out of court.  Why would they pay out if they did nothing wrong?

One ad that really makes me chuckle:  "Do you lack energy?  Are you gaining weight?  Low sex drive?"  Talk to your doctor about testosterone replacement drug - you'll feel like a young man again.  And she'll love it."  Then, right after that ad, "If you took a testosterone supplement & later developed cancer, call the Law Offices of _________."


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2019)

win231 said:


> No Shingles vaccine for me.  I had Shingles 37 years ago.  It never came back.
> 
> BUT, if the shingles vaccine is such a good idea, why are there TV ads that say _"If you got the shingles vaccine & later developed shingles, call the Law Firm of_______."  Then, it goes on to say, "They failed to warn people of the risk of getting Shingles from the vaccine...."
> 
> ...



Companies do that ALL THE TIME to spare themselves the godawful legal fees and costs of taking the case all the way through the courts.  Most cases like these never go through courts.  It's a business decision for the companies.  When I was working I have no idea of how many times this happened -- at least 9 out of ten cases.  The company sees that it is going to cost them $500,000 to go to court, but the  plaintiff will settle for $50,000 -- easy decision.  And of course the settlement will include a gag order that forbids either party from talking to the press or others about the settlement, and also will contain a statement that the company admits no responsibility for whatever happened.  I had those agreements on my computer in boilerplate.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2019)

I got mine years ago...


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Companies do that ALL THE TIME to spare themselves the godawful legal fees and costs of taking the case all the way through the courts.  Most cases like these never go through courts.  It's a business decision for the companies.  When I was working I have no idea of how many times this happened -- at least 9 out of ten cases.  The company sees that it is going to cost them $500,000 to go to court, but the  plaintiff will settle for $50,000 -- easy decision.  And of course the settlement will include a gag order that forbids either party from talking to the press or others about the settlement, and also will contain a statement that the company admits no responsibility for whatever happened.  I had those agreements on my computer in boilerplate.



Yes, I'm aware that a company will sometimes settle to avoid court costs.  But I have to ask myself a question:  If there was really no way to get Shingles from a Shingles shot, it would be easy to prove with a few minutes of testimony from an expert witness for the drug company.

And the other issue I mentioned about Testosterone replacement drugs.  That's the type of thing that fosters mistrust in pharmaceutical companies and doctors who push such drugs.  And that causes people to question the need for other things - like vaccines.


----------



## Geezerette (May 12, 2019)

I had the original zoster vac in 2008, & got shingles last July 2018, said to be a comparatively mild case, tho it sure wasn't comfortable. I didn't get the newer one when it came out  recently because at that time my Medicare advantage plan had a high deductible for Rx & it could have cost me as much as $300-400 for the series of two shots. They have since droppedthe deductible & I haven't checked the new price but it isn't free here, I know that. I'm not saying I won't get it, but it isn't at the top of my "to do" list


----------



## Camper6 (May 12, 2019)

No I won't be getting the vaccine.  

It was offered free.  I asked the doctor what are the odds of me getting shingles.

He said 50/50.  So I like the odds. I'm too old now anyway and I also read the shot is not effective for old people.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2019)

My doctor told me the shingles thing is mostly based on scare tactics to get people to get the shot. He said it does not last but  few days and is often a very small area affected.


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2019)

People cannot get shingles or any other disease from dead viruses.   Period.  

That said, vaccines are designed to stimulate our immune systems - which is how they work.  Sometimes our immune systems respond more strongly than expected or hoped for, thus making us sick with flu-like symptoms as our bodies create the antibodies for the disease.  It's our own immune systems that makes us sick, not the vaccines themselves.  Pretty crazy, right?  It's true though, look it up.


----------



## Geezerette (May 13, 2019)

Fmdog, if your dr said shingles only lasts a few days & affects on,y a small area he/she is either ignorant or lying to you. The "prodromal" period of general achiness & discomfort in the area lasts a few days before it breaks out, then the pustules break out & they itch strongly , then they burst & ooze. That phase takes as long as 10 days then at least another 10 days to 2 weeks before they dry up, itching & burning the whole time. Mine were on most of the whole right side of my back spreading a bit around to the side of my chest. 10 months later I have scarring & occasional itching from my mild case. I'm sure others on the forum had worse experiences than that.


----------



## DaveA (May 13, 2019)

I had one a few years back.  Did it work - -who knows?  I haven't had shingles but maybe I wouldn't have anyway. 

 I don't try to overthink most medical stuff.  I have faith in my particular doctor and usually do what is recommended.  He's helped keep me on my feet into my mid-80's do he can't have steered me in the wrong direction too often.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Fmdog, if your dr said shingles only lasts a few days & affects on,y a small area he/she is either ignorant or lying to you. The "prodromal" period of general achiness & discomfort in the area lasts a few days before it breaks out, then the pustules break out & they itch strongly , then they burst & ooze. That phase takes as long as 10 days then at least another 10 days to 2 weeks before they dry up, itching & burning the whole time. Mine were on most of the whole right side of my back spreading a bit around to the side of my chest. 10 months later I have scarring & occasional itching from my mild case. I'm sure others on the forum had worse experiences than that.



Shingles intensity and duration varies from person to person. I just had them on my neck & left side of face and head in February of this year. The whole cycle from the tingling and numbness in the beginning to the dried up sores took about 10 days, but days 2 thru 7 were the worst. The burning sensation was excruciating at times. I did have some residual numbness and slight burning/itching for about 2 months after, now I am left with just a few small raised bumps on the back of my head and neck, which is probably some scarring from my scratching the sores when they were active.


----------



## Leann (May 13, 2019)

Yes, I got the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2019)

The main focus should not be_ "How terrible the disease is;" it should be "Is the vaccine effective & safe?" _ After all, if a vaccine doesn't prevent an illness, it's useless, in my opinion.

Every year, the flu shot is advertised...& the main theme is "People die of the flu each year," and (the other one):  "This year is the worst flu season ever, so get your flu shot."  Really??  Why can't they prove that "This is the worst flu season ever?"  But my all-time favorite uses guilt:  "If you don't get a flu shot, you're making other people sick."  (It works...if you're gullible & willing to swallow anything.)  If the flu shot works, you wouldn't be able to give it to someone who was vaccinated.

Some pharmacies & supermarkets are even more creative; "Get a shot...give a shot."  When you get your flu shot, we will vaccinate someone in a third-world country who can't afford medical care."  Ah....yes....you're helping the poor by getting a flu shot.  Makes ya feel all warm & fuzzy inside, eh?  Wonderful...people's main concern is starvation, & instead of giving them food, give them a flu shot....   And, how are you going to verify that they got a flu shot???  Travel to their place & watch?

Each year, they get ,more & more desperate to sell flu shots.  Why?  As more & more people get the flu, anyway after a flu shot, they become less confident in it.  That results in huge supplies of unused flu vaccine that has to be disposed of - it can't be used next year.  In the medical industry, that's known as "Cash in the Trash."

THAT is why more & more people are suspicious about vaccines in general, along with other doctors' advice.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> My doctor told me the shingles thing is mostly based on scare tactics to get people to get the shot. He said it does not last but  few days and is often a very small area affected.



A small area? It affects the nerves and can be excruciating. A sister of mine had it break out in the optic nerve and it had a permanent effect on her eyesight, If diagnosed and treated within just a few days the pain can be reduced but it is not something I want to have to deal with. I asked my doctor for immunisation because I knew that I had had chicken pox as a child.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 14, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> A small area? It affects the nerves and can be excruciating. A sister of mine had it break out in the optic nerve and it had a permanent effect on her eyesight, If diagnosed and treated within just a few days the pain can be reduced but it is not something I want to have to deal with. I asked my doctor for immunisation because I knew that I had had chicken pox as a child.


Most seniors had the chicken pox. Shingles for the majority of the population is no big deal but of course we are all different.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> The main focus should not be_ "How terrible the disease is;" it should be "Is the vaccine effective & safe?" _ After all, if a vaccine doesn't prevent an illness, it's useless, in my opinion.
> 
> Every year, the flu shot is advertised...& the main theme is "People die of the flu each year," and (the other one):  "This year is the worst flu season ever, so get your flu shot."  Really??  Why can't they prove that "This is the worst flu season ever?"  But my all-time favorite uses guilt:  "If you don't get a flu shot, you're making other people sick."  (It works...if you're gullible & willing to swallow anything.)  If the flu shot works, you wouldn't be able to give it to someone who was vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Excellent post!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have the chance to get the shingles shot through welcome to medicare intro visit with my doctor. I also got a mammogram on Monday.i had bc in 2011 and just got the lumpectomy. I refused radiation. No chemo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2019)

I have had the single shot shingles vaccine but my PCP now wants me to get the two shot version of the vaccine.

I went to the pharmacy and they put me on a waiting list of over 150 names due to a shortage of the vaccine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 5, 2019)

Probably no because my doctor doesn't push it.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ive had chickenpox when I was a child. Also ive never had any immunization shots. I did get pityrious rosea in my thirties which is trigggered by being exposed to chickenpox. I had rash all over for about 3 months. I bathed in baking soda bathes for the entire time.   So I am wondering if I am more susceptible to the virus.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2019)

No, I only had two pox when I had chicken pox. I did get the pneumonia vax though.  The new flu vax for seniors took the hearing in my left ear. I'll never get that again.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

I had shingles 37 years ago.  It never came back.  That's supposed to make me get a shingles shot?  No thanks; I'm not interested.
Has anyone else seen the TV ad:  "Many people got shingles after getting a shingles shot.  If you got shingles soon after getting a shingles vaccine, call this attorney's number."
Uh....yeah....great idea, eh?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> The main focus should not be_ "How terrible the disease is;" it should be "Is the vaccine effective & *safe*?" _ After all, if a vaccine doesn't prevent an illness, it's useless, in my opinion. ...



Excellent post!  I bolded safe in the excerpt because so many new vaccines and the ever increasing booster recommendations for children even of older vaccines do not have adequate safety studies.

Big Pharma for many years up until appx the 90s always had new drugs in the research pipeline.   As this steady stream of new pharmaceuticals began to dwindle, they've turned more and more to vaccines for profit ...many of which are not safe, especially from a neurological perspective.   We don't know why some children are pushed into regressive autism when the ever burgeoning  CDC recommended vaccine schedule shots are given, but heartbreakingly, many are.  My theory is it's preexisting conditions such as mitochondrial disorder or autoimmune issues that make them susceptible.

We know from recent research that there's an immune system/brain connection, yet no one is retrospectively studying vaccines in light of this new information.  Nor is it taken into consideration for safety of newer vaccines.  And I know personally of more than one incident of dementia onset following vaccination in the elderly through my work in long-term care consulting.   We will _*never *_see studies examining the neurological safety of vaccines in the elderly. I say this because there's so much idiopathic dementia as it is, and also because if the pharmaceutical industry isn't willing to look into why some children are susceptible to neurological damage, why the hell should they care about the old farts?


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2019)

I had originally planned to get the shingles vaccine, but I got the shingles before I could get the shot. In my case I would have to stop taking my arthritis meds for two weeks before the shot because there was the chance of a reaction between the meds and the vaccine.

Having suffered through a bout with the shingles, I would have preferred my better chances of not getting them with the vaccine.


----------



## toffee (Jul 26, 2019)

I HAD IT 3 TIMES NOW ' its far from nice illness -so yes I must book in our centre to have it '
is there any side effects from anyone as yet …..


----------



## anntaylor (Jul 14, 2020)

Please get the shingles vaccine!  The current one is about 90 to 95% effective.    No matter the cost, it is worth it.   I am in my 4th month of shingles--it has laid me low in every way.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2020)

Shingles vaccine recommended for over 70s in Australia and huz had his vaccination recently
I had Shingles as a teenager in the late 60s and laid me low but have not had a recurrence
I will have the vaccination when my 'use by date' or 'best before date' arrives


----------



## Pepper (Jul 14, 2020)

I never had chickenpox.  I was exposed many times but never got it.  My son, too, only he had to take chickenpox vaccine for college.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s highly recommended that those over 60 get it.
> Will you be getting it and if not, why not?


I did


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Shingles vaccine recommended for over 70s in Australia and huz had his vaccination recently
> I had Shingles as a teenager in the late 60s and laid me low but have not had a recurrence
> I will have the vaccination when my 'use by date' or 'best before date' arrives


You had shingles as a teenager?
Wow! I’ve never heard of this before. 
How long did you have in for and what was it like?

I’ve only personally known one person who had this and she was a family friend. We met these people when we used to go camping and she was a painter and he was a woodworker. They had the nicest, most interesting house ever that was filled with art and she was ever so nice. I mean exceptionally nice. The kind of person  who never gets upset. She aged beautifully, was kind hearted and always had a big smile on her face. 

Yes anyway it was heart wrenching visiting her and seeing her in such agony. It broke my heart knowing she couldn’t paint or do any of her artwork any more. 

The reason I mention her is that whenever the word shingles comes up I always think of her.


----------



## gamboolman (Aug 2, 2020)

ms gamboolgal and I have had the Shingles shots that took a series of 2 X shots.

Shots have always knocked me down pretty good.  
But these were not too bad for us.

We have known folks who had the Shingles, and our son had them as a young adult.  It is terrible on adults or it can be 

We do not want to get them, and the shots help to reduce the chance that we'll get them.

gamboolman....


----------



## asp3 (Aug 2, 2020)

I had the first one near the end of February and am waiting for the second dose.  I called my healthcare system and they're not giving them yet but said I can wait longer than 6 months before getting the second one.  I'll be checking back in with them late this month or early next month.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

Well I’ve had the chicken pox as a child as well as gullian barre and I definitely don’t want to get this. I think my husband has had his. They are free at our pharmacy so I will check it out.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 2, 2020)

No


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 2, 2020)

*Last month I just got the second dose of the new two dose vaccine. Got the first in January, and the second has to be between 3 and 6 months after the first.  Was able to get it at the pharmacy, and no co pay.  Will be getting the second of my two pneumonia shots in August.
The only "side effect" if you want to call it that is some soreness at the injection site for a couple days,*


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 2, 2020)

I have had the flu and pneumonia vaccine, no more, period.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 2, 2020)

jaminhealth said:


> No it's not, she was about 66 and getting up all hours of the night with a crying puppy.  It would be compared to having a baby at 66 and up all hours with it crying.
> 
> 
> I don't recall ever shingles in my parent's generation.  Today, there is so much fear thrown at by big pharma daddy warbucks $$$$..
> ...


No shingles, or the vaccine, and I don't remember hearing of a pneumonia vaccine either.  And I am going to be in my later 60's this fall.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have had the flu and pneumonia vaccine, no more, period.


I haven’t had a vaccine since I was a kid. Why do you say no more? Did you get deathly ill or something?


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I had shingles last year
> More aggravating than painful
> Sitting up to get any sleep was the most aggravating
> The occasional shooting pain made me look like a Tourette’s victim
> ...


Well, your doc is interesting.  Most doctors will say "Get the vaccine so you don't get shingles again."  (selling point - also used for flu shots)


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, your doc is interesting. Most doctors will say "Get the vaccine so you don't get shingles again." (selling point - also used for flu shots)


Yeah, I don't know enough to argue one side or the other

Speaking of sides......the right side of my face still itches from time to time
Been a couple years now


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I had the first one near the end of February and am waiting for the second dose.  I called my healthcare system and they're not giving them yet but said I can wait longer than 6 months before getting the second one.  I'll be checking back in with them late this month or early next month.



Our healthcare provider couldn't get the shots but CVS could, so that's the route we went. So if your doctor is having inventory issues you might check with the drugstores, assuming your insurance will cover that.

The Shingrix shot hurt and my delt was swollen for a couple days, but that's nothing compared to shingles!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ive been thiinking about it for a year now. Ugh im still thinking about it. Im 66


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Pauline1954 said:


> Ive been thiinking about it for a year now. Ugh im still thinking about it. Im 66


Me too. Lol


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm going to have to check with my doctor as to what year I had my shingles shot. May be due for a second one soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> The occasional shooting pain made me look like a Tourette’s victim


*We have a look? *


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 3, 2020)

If you’ve ever seen someone with Shingles, you’d get one!    Worked for a doc when we first started getting patients in with them.    No thanks, they’re painful too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> If you’ve ever seen someone with Shingles, you’d get one!    Worked for a doc when we first started getting patients in with them.    No thanks, they’re painful too.


*My mother still has some nerve damage from hers.*


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 3, 2020)

I got my 2nd shot of Shingrix last December since I dread getting shingles. I'm in excellent health but want to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> If you’ve ever seen someone with Shingles, you’d get one!    Worked for a doc when we first started getting patients in with them.    No thanks, they’re painful too.


Seeing our family friend with this , knowing all she had to give up has made me decide to get it. I’d hate to not be able to play music or do any type of arts and crafts or baking etc. It would drive me mad and I’m close enough there already


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I haven’t had a vaccine since I was a kid. Why do you say no more? Did you get deathly ill or something?


This vaccine they are coming up with for this COVID virus, I don't trust.  In the first place, it usually takes 5 years to be approved, case results to prove it or disprove it, and on and on.  It hasn't even been a year yet.  No, thanks.  They don't even know what drugs they want to release to treat it with.  Sure, some people have survived because of a drug or two, but then again they are just experimenting.  That is why.  To many if's.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We have a look?


At times....yes we do


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> At times....yes we do


No I mean people with Tourettes such a myself have a look?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> No I mean people with Tourettes such a myself have a look?


Gotta be a time or two in the day

I sometimes get a twitch in my right cheek when agitated....


----------

